# new evidence...



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

since the subject of acclimation of new specimens into your tank came up in the fresh water section, i was thinking about if that had any effect on salt water, so who thinks its better to get a new fish home, and simply toss it in a quarintine tank? no floating or dripping, just toss it in and hope it doesnt go into shock?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

You have no way of knowing what the salinity of the tank at the pet store is (unless someone tells you) The best thing to do is to float the bag to equlize temp. Then you can help acclimate the fish in the bag to your tank's specs. by slowly taking water from your tank and moving it to the bag. The slower and more you do this the better. So I would take as long as you possibly can doing this since salt-water fish are more sensitive that Freshwater fish.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

so the drip method is the best bet all around?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you buy a fish at the petshop and arrive home within 3 hours, which is pretty much always going to be the case, then there's no reason to worry about anything. Drip away with impunity.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree with Salt. Also, keep in mind that transfer shock is more of a risk for salt water fish.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

How exactly do you drip?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

put the fish and the bag water in a container, add a small cup full of your tank water every 10 minutes or so, keep doing so till the container is filled, dump half the water out, and start again adding the cups of water, basically. the idea is to slowly change the water in the bag into to water in your tank, it will gradually change the temperature, the ph and the salinity and everything else. so your fish dont freak out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's pretty much what it sounds like:

You put the fish into a big bowl, and somewhere above that you place a container of water from the new tank. Start a drain or siphon going from the 2nd container down to the bowl with the fish. Clamp it with a clamp or put a little valve on the hose or something, and set it to allow only a dripping of water into the bowl. This results in the bowl water mixing very slowly with the tank water. 
When the bowl is full, dump out half of it and repeat until full again, at which point the job is pretty much done.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Ahhhhhh good to know, thanks.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I use a knot in the tubing instead of a clamp, works just as well.


----------

